# Purolator's new 'BOSS' oil filter



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Any info on how they stack up to a top of the line from other brands?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a 2012 Civic ... recommends synthetic with oil changes @ 12K

Any mechanic I've talked to says not to go that long.

I guess we'll see... synthetic is newer technology. Let's see if engines mileage actually increases !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I have a 2012 Civic ... recommends synthetic with oil changes @ 12K
> 
> Any mechanic I've talked to says not to go that long.
> 
> I guess we'll see... synthetic is newer technology. Let's see if engines mileage actually increases !


Always changed the oil and filter in my vehicles every 3k, longest I've gone is 4k.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always changed the oil and filter in my vehicles every 3k, longest I've gone is 4k.


Is that with conventional oil ?

I've always gone with 5K miles with 6 or 8 cylinders, and 3 -4 with 4 bangers.

With my new civic on synthetic, I've been going with 6K miles. (which is sooner than what is recommended)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldn't filter fecal matter with a Purolator. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I change at 7,500 using semi-synthetic and OEM filter. That used to be the suggested interval in my car until they now bumped it up to every 10,000 or once a year.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Is that with conventional oil ?
> 
> I've always gone with 5K miles with 6 or 8 cylinders, and 3 -4 with 4 bangers.
> 
> With my new civic on synthetic, I've been going with 6K miles. (which is sooner than what is recommended)


Yes that is with conventional oil, I've been told many times not to use synthetic on low mileage engines as you want some wear in. My 2006 Jeep has just turned 50k and I may use synthetic the next time around. We normally have at least three vehicles between the two of us and mileage stays low.


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

My 94 ranger is due for a full tune up always worry which oil to pick heard plenty swear by mobile 1 full synthetic?? Any input? And prayers for changing the 8 plugs


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

arthur17 said:


> My 94 ranger is due for a full tune up always worry which oil to pick heard plenty swear by mobile 1 full synthetic?? Any input? And prayers for changing the 8 plugs


With a '94 Ranger, you can get by with oil from the recycling center.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was getting people to believe that they need to change their oil every 3,000 miles. And when I say the devil, I mean the oil companies.

There is so much evidence showing that oil is still pretty much brand new at 3,000 miles that it just doesn't make sense.

My personal vehicles get 10k oil changes and my Sprinter gets 15K. All synthetic.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes that is with conventional oil, I've been told many times not to use synthetic on low mileage engines as you want some wear in. My 2006 Jeep has just turned 50k and I may use synthetic the next time around. We normally have at least three vehicles between the two of us and mileage stays low.


This is my first time using synthetic .... For warranty, had to use 0W-20 synthetic from new.

From what they say, the synthetic can go longer between changes, but you have to use the 'synthetic' filter as well ... guess it holds more tiny metal bits ?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was getting people to believe that they need to change their oil every 3,000 miles. And when I say the devil, I mean the oil companies.
> 
> There is so much evidence showing that oil is still pretty much brand new at 3,000 miles that it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> My personal vehicles get 10k oil changes and my Sprinter gets 15K. All synthetic.


I always heard 5000 miles ... When they made the change to 3K, that was for the 4 cylinders ... makes sense ... I guess they work harder ?


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

MTW said:


> With a '94 Ranger, you can get by with oil from the recycling center.


Is that good or bad &#55357;&#56901;


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

arthur17 said:


> Is that good or bad ��


I wouldn't spend money on synthetic oil for a 22 year old vehicle unless the thing was absolutely mint.


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

It's only got 140000 on it some old dude had it before he passed. And plus 22 bucks for 5 quart jug of synthetic doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I have a 2012 Civic ... recommends synthetic with oil changes @ 12K


I'm sorry, but your membership to ET is being suspended until you 
buy a proper vehicle which consumes atleast 12L/100kms. Bonus 
points if it's replacement is unreliable. 

Honda Civic equals commie [email protected]!
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The new Honda Civic is a really nice looking car. It is now as big as the older Accord.


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

My 96 Ranger has 87000 and my uncle who is a Ford mechanic put conventional in it. It also just had the 8 factory original plugs replaced! I guess every 100000 miles for plugs or when they get that old!


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

That's a scary subject I was looking around under the hood and noticed the plug wires said 1994 I'm guessing that original? Had me wondering if the plugs have ever been replaced.... I'll find out this weekend


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Stay away from purolator. First they were tearing the media and letting unfiltered oil through and now they cant get the holes in the center tube punched all the way through so the oil can only flow unfiltered through the bypass.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4127199/1

There has been a lot of failed purolator posted on that site for the last two years.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a 1986 Taurus that I used for trail thrashing. I put 95000 miles on it and NEVER changed the oil. I junked it when the transmission went out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> Stay away from purolator. First they were tearing the media and letting unfiltered oil through and now they cant get the holes in the center tube punched all the way through so the oil can only flow unfiltered through the bypass.
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4127199/1
> 
> There has been a lot of failed purolator posted on that site for the last two years.


I stayed with Fram for years and recently went to Bosch, with good results.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I stayed with Fram for years and recently went to Bosch, with good results.


The Bosch spin on filters are made by Purolator and are the exact same insides as the puro filters.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait, you have to change the oil? Oh crap...


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any info on how they stack up to a top of the line from other brands?


I dont know. I just couldnt belive he went 17k between oil changes.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> Stay away from purolator. First they were tearing the media and letting unfiltered oil through and now they cant get the holes in the center tube punched all the way through so the oil can only flow unfiltered through the bypass.
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4127199/1
> 
> There has been a lot of failed purolator posted on that site for the last two years.


Im no auto mechanic and definately not an oil change expert but from what I can recall hearing about ALL Brands of oil filter have had problems with Fram and Napa brands being the worst.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Synthetic oil every 10k for all our vehicles. Chevys have a percentage oil life indicator. It equals to approximate 10k miles.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My advice is to always use the OEM filter for both air and oil filters. In fact, it's always better to use the OEM parts for everything with rare exception.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

MTW said:


> My advice is to always use the OEM filter for both air and oil filters. In fact, it's always better to use the OEM parts for everything with rare exception.


With a BMW , FreightLiner , and aston-martin I agree. But you think ford , dodge , or chevy build cars based on technology that may come out? Na. The build based on what they have when they manufactured the ride.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> The Bosch spin on filters are made by Purolator and are the exact same insides as the puro filters.


Thanks, I just looked into that. Seems Bosch bought out Purolator.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

MTW said:


> I wouldn't spend money on synthetic oil for a 22 year old vehicle unless the thing was absolutely mint.


Some vehicls arent built well enough to have any advantage to using synthetics.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks, I just looked into that. Seems Bosch bought out Purolator.


Square D bought out telemecannique but that didnt change the products....


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> Stay away from purolator. First they were tearing the media and letting unfiltered oil through and now they cant get the holes in the center tube punched all the way through so the oil can only flow unfiltered through the bypass.
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4127199/1
> 
> There has been a lot of failed purolator posted on that site for the last two years.


I dont believe this.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired.hassle said:


> I dont know. I just couldnt belive he went 17k between oil changes.


My diesel van has a 15K interval, another diesel van on the market is 17K.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> My diesel van has a 15K interval, another diesel van on the market is 17K.


Yea but thats a diesel. Not a chevy suburban.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired.hassle said:


> Yea but thats a diesel. Not a chevy suburban.


I knew a woman in a Chevy Trailblazer who changed her oil every 30-35K :laughing: She still has it today, I see it around town.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wired.hassle said:


> Square D bought out telemecannique but that didnt change the products....


There is a great deal of info online about all aspects of this.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I knew a woman in a Chevy Trailblazer who changed her oil every 30-35K :laughing: She still has it today, I see it around town.


See.. Thats insane. I chane my oil every 3k. I could see the difference when I drove 5k once.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I consume too much oil to go over 5k. I have to top it off twice in between. Wix filters only. Dexos Pennzoil Platinum 5w30 because ethanol in a 380whp 4banger.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

TGGT said:


> I consume too much oil to go over 5k. I have to top it off twice in between. Wix filters only. Dexos Pennzoil Platinum 5w30 because ethanol in a 380whp 4banger.


Wait...what? You mean orgy?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Wired.hassle said:


> Wait...what? You mean orgy?


Going WOT in that car is orgasmic. External wastegate. It's the turbo version of open headers.


----------

